# Uncle Athene's (AKA 10G) - DIY Thread [PICS]



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

DIYS have been moved to a diff forum folks, link to other forum will be posted shortly, stay tuned yall


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

*1.*

adsfsdfsdfa


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

*2.*

asdsdfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

*3.*

asdfsdfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

DIYs have been moved to another forum

DIYS have been moved to a diff forum folks, link to other forum will be posted shortly, stay tuned yall


----------

